# bmw meet in Delaware april 10th



## e popa (Mar 30, 2003)

*bmw meet in Delaware april 20th*

bmw meet in delaware april 20th on route 202 , (concord pike) in the staples parking lot across from concord mall. At 1:00 ,it a sunday. If anyone wants to go come on down.:thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## e popa (Mar 30, 2003)

the adress is
202 and rocky run prkwy
brandywine commons
talleyville , De
store # 562 
19803
:bigpimp:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

April 10th is a Thursday. :dunno:


----------



## e popa (Mar 30, 2003)

I"m sorry I meant april 20th Can someone edit that or tell me how to?:eeps:


----------



## e popa (Mar 30, 2003)

anyone from Delaware?:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## e popa (Mar 30, 2003)

I guess its off?


----------

